# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Biskup Pozaić tvrdi da je stres glavni uzrok neplodnosti

## stray_cat

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...plodnosti.html

Pomoćni zagrebački biskup Valentin Pozaić je mladima iz Zagrebačke nadbiskupije u župi sv. Anastazije u Samoboru održao predavanje o bioetici u sklopu kojeg im je objasnio zašto se Crkva protivi novom zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji i što dovodi do neplodnosti parova


Na početku predavanja biskup je kazao kako se stalno ističe da bračni par ili individua imaju pravo na dijete, a ne govori se o pravima djeteta i o djetetu kao novom ljudskom biću, neponovljivom i jedinstvenom.

Naglasio je i kako su novija otkrića pokazala da su mnogi razlozi neplodnosti psihičke naravi zbog stresa u kojem današnji parovi žive.

Objasnio je i zašto se Crkva protivi novom zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji: zbog zamrzavanja ljudskih bića (djece), zbog toga što država uskraćuje djetetu pravo na jednog roditelja – oca, a ono ima pravo na oba roditelja: 'Protivimo se otvaranju banke ljudskih bića u Hrvatskoj te doniranju djece u stadiju embrija.'

Pohvalio je zajedničku izjavu predstavnika vjerskih zajednica u kojoj su se složno izjasnili protiv navedenog zakona. Isto tako pohvalio je i napore građanske inicijative 'I ja sam bio embrij' te preporučio dvije vrste terapije za neplodne parove: NaPro tehnologija (Nature Procreative Technology) i metoda Fertility Care koje su uspješnije u liječenju neplodnosti te mnogo jeftinije, javlja www.zg-nadbiskupija.hr.

----------


## Beti3

Mogu prihvatiti da je stres uzrok neplodnosti, kao i uzrok drugih bolesti u  određenom broju slučajeva. Češće se djeca začnu kad su ljudi sretni i  bez stresa, npr. na godišnjem odmoru i na dočeku Nove godine (dokazano  je da se najveći broj djece rađa u rujnu).

No, nije stres jedini  uzrok. Nikako. A ljudi koji idu na potpomognutu oplodnju su sigurno  prije toga isprobali sve i svašta. Ne shvaćam zašto ne dozvoliti sve što  omogućuje da se postane roditelj.

Znam da bih ja micala brda i  planine da postanem mama, nisam ih morala micati, ali preskakati  prepreke, ogromne, jesam. I svim sam srcem na strani onih koji čine sve  za dijete i ne sumnjam ni malo da im je to dijete najvažnija stvar. Nije  to "pravo na dijete" nego dijete.

----------


## tikica_69

Stres nije nastao od ničega, nešto je uzrok stresa... tako da ne mogu prihvatiti nečiju izjavu da je stres uzrok neplodnosti. Prije da je neplodnost uzrokovala dodatni, već postojeći stres uzrokovan današnjim načinima života. Mislim da je stres nakupina mnogo faktora i da se ne bi smio samo tako olako koristiti kao dijagnoza za sve što nas danas pogađa u pogledu zdravlja a pogotovo ne iz usta nekoga tko nema veze sa medicinom. Po meni bi se ovakve krajnje neodgovorne izjave trebale kažnjavati.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Slažem se da bi takve nestručne i uvredljive izjave trebalo kažnjavati. 
Po meni su to čiste gluposti. Sad se crkva pravda jer su shvatili da na veliko gube pristalice zbog svojih izjava protiv MPO-a. I traže neke njima prihvatljive metode liječenja neplodnosti.
Bilo bi im bolje da se bave religijom, a ne medicinom, zakonima i liječenjem neplodnosti.

----------


## ježić

Meni je to opet jedno te isto laprdanje onih koji s potpomognutom nemaju ama baš nikakve veze niti bi se trebali mješati u takve teme.

----------


## ina33

Pa pola svijeta valjda danas vjeruje da je pola bolesti uzrokovano stresom, tj. da smo za pola toga sami krivi... Imaš cijela altiernativna područja healinga koja su "na rubu znanosti", ovo je samo jedan mali potočić u rijeci.

----------


## Inesz

mmm... daaaa... moram se suzdržati da ne bih napisala svašta.
a, eto... ispada da oni koji nisu izloženi stresu su plodni. stoga nije čudno da svećenici imaju djecu... miran život bez stresa i eto ga... plodni kao slavonska ravnica...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tlak mi je skočio čim sam vidjela naslov!! Jel moguće da ne odustaju od baljezganja?!
Samo ću se nadovezati na Inesz, bolje da se prvo pozabave problemima unutar svojih krugova... :Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cijeli članak je totalna glupost, uvijek ista naklapanja, fertility care i Na pro su vrhunac liiječenja neplodnosti i inače u svijetu ne samo tu kod nas?
I ovo država uskraćuje djetetu pravo na oca, mislim šta bi država trebala ženi osigurati muža ako si ga sama ne može naći? Ili takve žene ne smiju biti majke?
I ostalo što spominje zamrzavanje djece itd. već smo 100 puta o tome raspravljali, ne bi im škodilo da malo promisle prije nego izjave takve bedastoće...

----------


## žužy

pa naravno da stres utječe na začeće,nebi mi svi ti doktori bezveze govorili da se opustim...
nedavno mi je jedna kumica na placu digla tlak,rekla mi je da sam izgubila bebu baš zato jer sam bila na potpomognutoj(njenim rječima,umjetnoj),to nije zdravo tak začeti i "to" je moralo otiti.a otkud joj?bila je u crkvi dok je velečasni govoril,i slušala je na televiziji.pa me sažalno pogleda,da nek poslušam velečasnoga i pustim to..zna on.
mislim da se pojedinci  malo preveč mješaju u stvari koje ih se ama baš ne tiču,a premalo se bave onim čime bi trebali.
i samo bi potpisala *inesz*.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni su vrh nazivi tih metoda, djeluju, onako, visoko-tehnološki. NaPro i FertilityCare. vau.

----------


## Hepimam

Kad svecenik mudruje o (ne)plodnosti isto ko da ja krenem razglabati o teoremima u nuklearnoj fizici. Jednostavno nismo svi za sve i ne trebamo se petljati u sve, a posebno ne u stvari o kojima pojma nemamo...ali eto neki misle da mogu...

----------


## laky

"Slazem" se sa Biskupom zato im je fra Šime počeo oslobađati stres nekim zenama na dobar način kupujući okolo novcem koji su oni trebali potrositi ,ako nista bar se vratio pojedinim poreskim obveznicima .

----------


## iva_luca

> mmm... daaaa... moram se suzdržati da ne bih napisala svašta.
> a, eto... ispada da oni koji nisu izloženi stresu su plodni. stoga nije čudno da svećenici imaju djecu... miran život bez stresa i eto ga... plodni kao slavonska ravnica...


hehehehe Inesz, ukrala si mi misao!

----------

